# [SOLVED] Building a desktop - How many fans are needed?



## Kigaldo (May 14, 2013)

I've been looking at building my own desktop in the future but I'm currently not sure about the fans that would be needed to support my rig, as shown below:

- Processor : i5-4670 

- Motherboard: MSI Azus Z97 Pro

- Case: NZXT 630

- RAM: Kingston hyper X fury black 8gb (2 x 4gb)

- SSD Hard Drive: Crucial MX100

- Graphics card: GTX 780 Direct CU

- Optical Drive: Samsung 224 DB

- Power Supply: Corsair CX 750

- Fan: NH-U12S

This is what I'd go for after a quick browse of How to Build a Computer from Scratch: The Complete Guide, and Logical Increments - PC Buying Guide but there isn't a huge amount of detail on fans and how many I should be looking to purchase. 

The NZXT 630 is what I went for purely because it has 3+ usb ports. Maybe I misread the specification of some of the cheaper ones, they only seemed to have 2.

Any way if I was to purchase this case what should I be looking for in terms of fans in addition to the NH-U12S?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Building a desktop - How many fans are needed?*

Hi Kigaldo :wave:

According to the specs for your case, the included fans should be enough:

Front 1 x 200 or 2 x 140mm( 1 x 200mm included ) 800rpm
Top 2 x 200 or 2 x 140 or 3 x 120mm ( 1 x 200mm included) 800rpm
Side 1 x 200mm (Included) 800 rpm
Rear 1 x 140mm (1 x 140mm included) 1,000rpm
Bottom 2 x 140mm
HDD Pivot 1 x 140mm 

Get the system built and running, then monitor the temps (GPU & CPU) for a while, to see if extra are needed.

The only possible tricky one is the side-panel fan. Some systems are cooler with the side-fan exhausting hot air, some are better with the side-fan reverse and drawing cool air in, whereas other systems are better without a side-fan at all.


----------



## Kigaldo (May 14, 2013)

*Re: Building a desktop - How many fans are needed?*

Ah ok. I was thinking also about the noise also, I'm not overly fussed but without buying an additional fan(s) will it be very noisy with just the included fans? Would a fan controller be enough to help reduce the noise if this is the case?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Building a desktop - How many fans are needed?*

You can oftentimes get the same overall airflow (and thus the same amount of cooling) at a lower a noise level if you use more low-rpm fans versus fewer high-rpm fans.

A fan controller is nice because it allows you to change the rpm of individual fans or fan sets easily without having to go into the case each time you want to test a new configuration. 

Also, two fans of the same make and model placed close to each other sometimes develop a resonance that creates an annoying noise pitch. Tweaking one fan to a bit lower or higher rpm will usually quiet the pair. This is hard to do without a controller.

Digital fan controllers can vary fan speeds based on system temps but they are pricey. Take care when adding multiple fans and controllers as you can really ramp up a system's price by adding them.

As Werebo said, get the system up and running and then see if you need or want more or quieter fans.


----------

